

This Is Exactly How Fast the Windows Monopoly Is Being Destroyed - markcmyers
http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2013/07/21/microsoft_windows_monopoly_three_charts_that_show_its_demise.html

======
voltagex_
It worries me that the flight to tablets and other not-PCs will cause a return
to the $4000 PCs of the 90s (at least, I can remember my father paying about
that for a 486DX)

~~~
markcmyers
I wouldn't worry too much about this. Shrinking markets usually mean price
wars. As PC growth stalls, today's equivalent of your father's $4000 PC now
sells for under $400.

~~~
rtpg
Really? Wouldn't less players mean each individually has more influence on the
market, therefore price hikes?

Things seem to get more expensive in shrinking markets (magazines, for
example)

